# Strange Frog ID?



## Reptile_Maniac (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone Identify this frog I unexpectedly found outside my home? I live near Heatcothe in Sydney. Photos are attached.

Cheers,
James


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 4, 2014)

metamorphling Limnodynastes sp.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Feb 4, 2014)

richoman_3 said:


> metamorphling Limnodynastes sp.


Cheers but what is the common name for that species?


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Feb 4, 2014)

Great, are they rare cause I havent seen any before.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 4, 2014)

They usually burrow into garden soil during the day. I find them sometimes hopping around concrete on warm nights
Pretty common


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone know how big they get?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think it is a Limnodynastes sp. based on the expanded tips on the digits. It looks like a juvenile Litoria freycineti.


----------

